# I set a new personal record for the 50 mile loop



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ayy congrats! Wish all trims had the ECO game =[. 115k, nice, may it be this good for the next 115k.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

that is awesome at 115k. did you buy this new & is it a 2014? if yes dam you drive a lot


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

How did you reset that display? I pulled mine up and pushed the button on the end and all it did was reset the max MPG and still reads on the bottom for 500 miles.

Awesome mileage!


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

If you want to switch between best mpg for last 25/50/500 miles, tap the button on the end (that you held down to reset stats). It will bring up a menu allowing you to select which of the three distances you want to see.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> that is awesome at 115k. did you buy this new & is it a 2014? if yes dam you drive a lot


Yes, yes and yes lol


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Great mileage, I just missed tying my best of 58.3 with a 57.5. The best part is I wasn't even trying, did all freeway at speeds between 75 and 80 MPH! No hyper milling, no light pedal just Cruzin. BTW, diesel fuel is 65 cents cheaper than regular gas in So Cal right now, yehaaa, finally priced below gas as it should be (today reg = 4.00 gal).


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

diesel said:


> Yes, yes and yes lol


you need to be a truck driver LOL I have done close to 138,000 in one year but this on a work truck & almost 6 days every week. I reset my gps every year so I know what I drive yearly. Thanks for the reply


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I hit 59.8 for a 25 mile loop. Not sure why it's on 25...but what the heck.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I hit 60 once on a road trip, but I reset it before I could submit a pic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> you need to be a truck driver LOL I have done close to 138,000 in one year but this on a work truck & almost 6 days every week. I reset my gps every year so I know what I drive yearly. Thanks for the reply


I've had mine just under 2 years. Just under 60K per year pace.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

You can set it for 25 or 50 mile MPG.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't have the 25/50 mile games, but I got this little personal record on a trip a couple months ago.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine seems to like to reset itself occasionally. I'm really not sure why, so currently the best I have on the 50km loop (it's Canadian so it reads 50km's, 100km's, and 750 km's) is 5.5L/100km's (about 42.7 mpg). The best I have ever seen is 2.7L/100km (about 87.1 mpg) on the 50km loop. I was driving through a lot of downhill coming back from the mountains.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Justinus said:


> I don't have the 25/50 mile games, but I got this little personal record on a trip a couple months ago.
> View attachment 146394


Is that a glitch? I can't think of any situation other than you were towed for 25 miles that would cause that. lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> Is that a glitch? I can't think of any situation other than you were towed for 25 miles that would cause that. lol


I've seen long mountain roads where you can run DFCO for over 20 miles at a stretch. It takes very little for the 1.4T engine (Justinus has a 2LT) to go into DFCO.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

25 mile average will always be higher than 50 mile. Re set to 50 mile interval and try your best, its much harder at 50 miles. I've switched t 25 and got some very high mpg's, went back to 50 and it will be lower on average.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Justinus said:


> I don't have the 25/50 mile games,


That's because GM thinks only ECO and diesel owners should get those screens. Have driven many GMC terrain/Chevy Equinox and they have the **** game! However they are missing the Speed/Range/instant MPG screen all cruze get. 

I don't see any reason GM chose not to make every model GM car that uses similar DIC to have all the same data/screens available. WAY nicer if you rent cars or just drive a different chevy model for the day.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

On my eco I got 58.6 for a 50 mile trip I must have been going down hill the whole time lol


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

62.4


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

248 miles / 6.2 gallons = 40 mpg. DIC indicated 40.3....that's pretty precise given the variance in pumps and when they shut off

It doesn't get me a badge but it is pretty good for 40/60 city/hwy.....not as good as yours! But pretty good.

You just made a bunch of Prius owners question their purchase :laugh:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> You just made a bunch of Prius owners question their purchase :laugh:


LOL! That's probably the best comment ever!


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My best so far is 62.7 for the 50 and 67.8 for the 25. Still working on the 500--best there is only in the mid 40s.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I wanted a diesel. I would have had to purchase a 75,000 mi Jetta or New Beetle to get a diesel in the price range of my Cruze.

This is what my Eco gets on a 50 mile average.










I was up at almost 50mpg on the freeway portion. Then it was all city, baseball practice, batting cages, went to get sandwiches after.... and it slowly chipped away at my average at every stoplight.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

My best score in the 50 mile is 64.8 mpg.... fuel mileage over 5700 miles is 40 mpg


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I once hit 50 for 500 but then the computer glitched and reset everything (I posted a thread about that a while back - was likely the battery cable). For 500 I am now at like 46.9 or something.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Must be nice. My highways are to hilly. Sometimes I get 53, sometimes 58. However that's a 300km round trip run. And those are imperial mpg


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

